# Unitronic question



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm very close to getting tuned. I've never had a VW, and never been tuned. Do I have to purchase the Unitronic tune online then go to the shop?? or do I just go to the shop and they charge me what Unitronic wants for the tune? I don't want to go to some speed shop, only to have them say "oh, you didn't buy it yet?". Is it a CD ROM disk or something? The website doesn't really say how this all works. Looking at 1+ on the 1.4T


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Kmdtuning homie. They will charge you the price of the tune and that's it. Well tax too


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I'm very close to getting tuned. I've never had a VW, and never been tuned. Do I have to purchase the Unitronic tune online then go to the shop?? or do I just go to the shop and they charge me what Unitronic wants for the tune? I don't want to go to some speed shop, only to have them say "oh, you didn't buy it yet?". Is it a CD ROM disk or something? The website doesn't really say how this all works. Looking at 1+ on the 1.4T


You can go to the shop and do it, or buy the cable and do it from a laptop and always revert back and forth if you want. 

Either way up to you.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I should be going this week. I'll let you know how it goes. also going to get tint, and install the mudflaps. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Just got Unitronic Stage 1 tune from KDM Tuning in Saddle Brook, NJ. I got stage 1 because I wanted to keep the option of 91 Octane. The car is noticeably quicker, and throttle response is a little better. 1st gear is now much easier to just spin, and 2nd gear has a much harder punch. Basically all gears pull harder. New Jersey is all traffic, so it's been tough to really test it out thoroughly. I wouldn't call it a "fast" car now, just more enjoyable. KDM was quick and great service. Took all of about 15 minutes. This tune feels like it doesn't stress the car much at all. I will keep everyone posted regarding long-term. 
Thank you Chockomon for your support and advise!!


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Just got Unitronic Stage 1 tune from KDM Tuning in Saddle Brook, NJ. I got stage 1 because I wanted to keep the option of 91 Octane. The car is noticeably quicker, and throttle response is a little better. 1st gear is now much easier to just spin, and 2nd gear has a much harder punch. Basically all gears pull harder. New Jersey is all traffic, so it's been tough to really test it out thoroughly. I wouldn't call it a "fast" car now, just more enjoyable. KDM was quick and great service. Took all of about 15 minutes. This tune feels like it doesn't stress the car much at all. I will keep everyone posted regarding long-term.
> Thank you Chockomon for your support and advise!!


That's awesome! I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Languid (Sep 6, 2015)

*91 octane in TSi 1.4*

Note for all: if you are running a 1.4TSi on 91 octane, be prepared for failure of at least no. 1 piston. I've just replaced one (the previous owner thought that they were saving 20cents/litre here in Auckland - 95 is $2.12). An indie I know tells me they get one a week because of it. The oil & second compression ring break out of the piston, causing it to lose compression. I also came across one yesterday that had no. 3 fail 17000kms after no.1. The idiot owner kept running 91 after spending $4500 to repair no. 1. Car is now scrap at 79000kms.


----------



## craveforyou (Mar 8, 2010)

My assumption Auckland has different octane ratings or you have the hybrid version.
1.4T regularly takes 87 Octane in the US. Putting higher octane shouldn't cause piston failure.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

craveforyou said:


> My assumption Auckland has different octane ratings or you have the hybrid version.
> 1.4T regularly takes 87 Octane in the US. Putting higher octane shouldn't cause piston failure.


This is correct - 91RON is equivalent to 87 AKI in the US

It should be noted that his engine is also different than ours, he has the twin-charger 1.4L whereas we have just the turbo'd version


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I'm very close to getting tuned. I've never had a VW, and never been tuned. Do I have to purchase the Unitronic tune online then go to the shop?? or do I just go to the shop and they charge me what Unitronic wants for the tune? I don't want to go to some speed shop, only to have them say "oh, you didn't buy it yet?". Is it a CD ROM disk or something? The website doesn't really say how this all works. Looking at 1+ on the 1.4T


Check out moddedeuros.com, they occasionally have good deals on performance parts. I got the unitronic cable and stage 1 tune from them so I could flash and run diagnostics on my own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------

